# 1570lbs leg presses. Video



## saltylifter (Jan 11, 2016)

Trying to get these legs to grow. 
Here is a little sample video on how I train legs. 
This was after doing:

Leg extensions 4x15
Squats 4x10-15
Leg presses 4x failure (video)
Lying leg curls 4x10
Walking lunges 4x 1 block 
Standing leg curls 4x15

Any advice or just Wana talk shit that's fine also.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 11, 2016)

Do box squats


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 11, 2016)

More squats/squat variations


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 11, 2016)

Drop 3/4 of that weight and you might get more than 4" of travel on that thing...


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 11, 2016)

I always try and mix every workout up. 
I do need to do more squats and a variation of them so thanks.


----------



## Strength athlete (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't remember who said it, but the following quote is one of my favorites... "Leg pressing when you can squat is like masturbating when you're dating a porn star. It just don't make sense."


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 11, 2016)

Go further down bro! Range of motion makes a huge difference. 

I like doing presses after squats but with full range of motion.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 11, 2016)

Nothing wrong with some leg press. U can get big legs doing them without squats. But squats are king. 

And I honestly don't see anything wrong with your range of motion especially with your feet that close together. Good set salty


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm with ECKS not bad with that weight/stance but depends on your goals. IMO if you're going for mass...which doesn't necessarily mean more strength..then you gotta drop that weight and do full range of motion reps and chase the pump, get the blood flowing, higher reps + high volume to failure for muscular hypertrophy...that weight & those reps is great for strength & power..maybe do three sets of those heavy then drop set down while adding range of motion and widening the stance/or using different stance variations as you continue to drop until failure...but I gotta ask what's your diet like cuz it's a killer workout u might need more food!


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 11, 2016)

I eat 6 solid meals a day with shakes and snacks in between. 
Meal 1 - 8 eggs whites 2 while eggs, 1 scoop protein powde, 1 cup Greek yogurt, 2 table spoons penutbutter. 
Meal 2 - 8 onces chichen 8 onces carbs 
Meal 3 - same as 2
Meal 4 - 2 scoops protein shake 
              1 hr later preworkout shake and woekout
Meal 5 - 8 ounces red meat 8 ounces carbs 
Meal 6- same as 5
Meal 7 8 egg whites 2 whole eggs
              1 scoop protein powder 
             1 cup Greek yogurt 
              2 table spoons penutbutter 
             1 cup almond milk


----------



## thqmas (Jan 11, 2016)

Who's the guy with the grey shirt?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice set salty high 5.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 11, 2016)

The thing I hate about leg press is its hard to get a good romwithout rolling your lower back. 

When I first started box squats I hated them. But once it "clicked" I realized they're awesome. Not near as hard on you as regular squats, you can handle more volume and frequency. Plus, it works the entire leg and glute.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> The *thing I hate about leg press is its hard to get a good rom without rolling your lower back*.
> 
> When I first started box squats I hated them. But once it "clicked" I realized they're awesome. Not near as hard on you as regular squats, you can handle more volume and frequency. Plus, it works the entire leg and glute.



Same issue. I love box squats for this same reason.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Same issue. I love box squats for this same reason.



Same here. There are enough things in a gym that can fuk up your back. I don't need to raise  the odds. 

Most guys don't like box squats because they have to lower the weight so far to do it right.  I'd rather see a guy box squatting 135 with good form that a guy doing 500 with his knees shooting forward.


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I'd rather see a guy box squatting 135 with good form that a guy doing 500 with his knees shooting forward.


 
Oh, were do I go with that one?!


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Salty, if that is getting you where you want to be, then keep killing it! It seems like you're more of a BBer and as such, the weight is irrelevant regardless of how much or how little it is.

To spin off TS comment, I'd rather see a short ROM then going too low on the LP. That roll in the hips at the bottom and being locked in to me seems like a recipe for injury if you hit it too low.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2016)

As much as I love doing box squats they are not ideal for bodybuilders. Bodybuilders ideal goal is wide shoulders, narrow hips, sweeping thighs. Box squats are not going to get you there. Leg presses will help your thighs grow. I treat leg presses as an isolation movement and use it as one.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 11, 2016)

Seeker said:


> As much as I love doing box squats they are not ideal for bodybuilders. Bodybuilders ideal goal is wide shoulders, narrow hips, sweeping thighs. Box squats are not going to get you there. Leg presses will help your thighs grow. I treat leg presses as an isolation movement and use it as one.



Shhhhh.... We're trying to convert him.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice set. I'm not sure what the spotter is going to do...lol


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2016)

You need to emphasize more on Squats and Deadlifts the rest is secondary.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2016)

Seeker said:


> As much as I love doing box squats they are not ideal for bodybuilders. Bodybuilders ideal goal is wide shoulders, narrow hips, sweeping thighs. Box squats are not going to get you there. Leg presses will help your thighs grow. I treat leg presses as an isolation movement and use it as one.



I agree, box is posterior chain


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 12, 2016)

The spotter is more moral support man.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey snake,
Thanks for the support man. I mix my workouts up all the time going from narrow leg presses to wide stance deep leg presses. It really depends on the goals for that day. Looking good yourself man. Keep killing it


----------

